# Holy Grail



## Pervaz (May 13, 2003)

Is it me or are too many people trying to search for the ultimate MA (or even people are trying to find short cuts to everything from losing weight to my MA is better than yours !)

Is it a sense of the 'me! me!' generation that people dont want to work/sweat for the jorney  - or am not suffering fools gladly ??


P


----------



## Disco (May 13, 2003)

Your not wrong. Very few people today want to put forth the effort and time to train. To many take short cuts that will someday be the vehicle of their undoing. They will either wind up in a bad altercation which will get them hurt or they will get someone else hurt. On the flip side of that is there are way too many schools/instructors who either by being ignorant or deceitful are causing many of the problems. They cater to the fast food mentality. Makes it hard for the true student and teachers to find each other. 

As far as finding the holy grail of martial arts, if you should have access to a good instuctor/school, stay! The deeper one goes, the more knowledge they gain. In time, they will find that all arts are connected in some manner and that their own art may just be a holy grail to them.
:asian:


----------



## NYCRonin (May 14, 2003)

Ah!...the search for the 'Grail'. Those of the 'Way'...their search is NEVER ended! This curiosity is , of course, mixed within the meanderings of the wanna-be's - hence it is hidden. The true student of the warrior way is always curious, never satisfied - even when they have found something as excellent as Systema. They are the ones who get hammered by VV or MR, they are the ones who seek Jellman, Furtry or Arthur and work with them.
The 'Quest for the Grail'...without it - we are stagnant. 
"A mans reach MUST exceed his grasp...or else, whats a heaven for"?


----------

